# Success!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Maybe some of you remember my post about a dog I was petsitting this week with bad allergies and the fact that she was eating purina. I talked to the owners while they were away and they said its fine if I wanted to try something new with her. Well I put her on Totw fish formula and her itching decresed by 90% and amazing enough she started growing hair on her bald tail! I also gave her an antibacterial/fungal bath which helped with itching and secondary infection, so its healed up nicely. They were so grateful to me for taking such a good care of her and will continue to feed her totw to see if all her hair grows back. 

Yes, I am happy today


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Job Well Done. You have saved that girl lots of misery!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

YAY!!! :thumb: that is AWESOME!!!:happy: CONGRATS, that dog has to be soooo much happier!!:biggrin1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is really wonderful news. You saved a dog and educated the owners. You should pat yourself on the back.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Yay, that's awesome .


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Kudos to Unosmom!!! :thumb:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Woot, good job! that's awesome news!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Great job - you must be very persuasive. I am glad for the dog that you perservered.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

So glad for the dog, Oh how many dogs suffer from bad kibble.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Good job Uno!!!!!! You should feel great, you bettered this pups life


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I hope they stick with it, I'm sure they can afford it, its just a matter of them seeing the difference in their pup. Next client, a pittie mix that smells like cornchips and the owners bathes him almost on weekly basis, he looks fine, just dull, coarse coat and stinky. Not sure what he's on, but maybe I can wiggle myself into the conversation to find out and bring out my persuasive speech about dogs smelling better after switching to good quality food.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> I hope they stick with it, I'm sure they can afford it, its just a matter of them seeing the difference in their pup. Next client, a pittie mix that smells like cornchips and the owners bathes him almost on weekly basis, he looks fine, just dull, coarse coat and stinky. Not sure what he's on, but maybe I can wiggle myself into the conversation to find out and bring out my persuasive speech about dogs smelling better after switching to good quality food.


You need a t-shirt for your pet sitting business ---- "Saving the world from bad kibble - one dog at a time"!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Chowder, actually if you ever read truth about pet food blog, the author Susan Thixston is in the process of creating car decals with provocative statements in regard to pet food, I'm not sure what the status of that is yet ,but I definitely plan on purchasing one.
http://truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/vote-for-your-favorite.html


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

That is great! I wish I can find a place like yours when I need to board my girls.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, thanks


----------

